# IBC Totes



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been thinking of purchasing one or two used totes to use for water storage/ transport. I have walked by one or two of them but that is the extent of my knowledge. I do know what has previously been in the tote can be a concern depending on what one plans on doing with it. At this point the plan would be to use the tote(s) to water plants and in case of fire when cutting wood, etc. Possibly in the future hauling water for livestock could happen. Looking online everyone seems to be listed with a different capacity, is there a standard size? Does anyone have any idea what one can expect for a lifespan before the plastic gets brittle? Are there different types, sizes, features? What should one look for, or stay away from? I was hoping to be able to move them around the farm either on a flat bed trailer or on pallet forks mounted on the tractor loader.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been looking for some for liquid fertilizer and was told to get the 250/275 gal. ones. Get into the 300's they are not as heavy built. Just what was told too me.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Funny you mention this, I've been looking for one. I'd like to build a new platform, drop the tank on it and take the booms off my old sprayer, along with hoses, hardware etc.

One question I have is - will the plastic in these stand up to the herbicides and also the shock of the liquid bouncing around the field.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have two of the 275/250. They are white plastic. I have had them for a few years and they seem to hold up well. I use mine to transport water for herbicide applications and rinsing. If I had to do over I would have gotten black (if I could have found them) to prevent algae growth in the tanks. I would image the life of these things would be like any other plastic, the more they stay out in direct sunlight the shorter the life.

As far as stability if taken out of the cage, I cant speak for that. I will say the ones I have are not as thick as my sprayer tanks and have no ribs or offsets molded in for self support.

I would not want to be without mine.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

You can't fill them without the cage. They blowout... Ask me how I found that out. Lol. I've been using them for years now for everything from water storage to turtle tanks to stock tanks to sheep hay feeders. The main reason I have them is the brewery up the road cuts the top off of them and fills them with spent grain which I feed to my cattle and sheep. I have some that are around 10 years old and still going strong. Most of the damage I have is me moving them in and out of the barnyard as I just feed them right out of them. The plastic has yet to get brittle. You can buy them with every kind of liquid in them. Most of mine were vegetable oil and some were vanilla flavoring. Some were dish soap but if you wash them out good I've had no issues. They are well worth the money and can be had for free if you look around.


----------

